# Bulking:  should I drink skim/2%/homo milk?



## RonZ (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi all,

For someone who is bulking, should they drink skim milk or 2% milk or homo(I think's its like 3.75% or something) milk?

Does the extra fat or whatever inside make it easier to bulk?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2005)

Homo milk? What's in it and how much protien might this have?


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 20, 2005)

homo milk is the red cap or whole milk and i think that 2 % would be suffice because its pretty close to whole except without all the fat. in fact i think when they take more fat out they add more protein in... thats at least how it is in cottage cheese


----------



## moneymaker (Aug 20, 2005)

I think that when you're bulking you need to get all of the fat, calories, and carbs you can without going _too_ overboard so I don't think you need to worry about getting too fat from milk I would stick with the vitamin d.  Whereas when you lean out turn to the skim milk and cut back the carbs, fats, and calories as much as you can while keeping quite a bit of protein.  Hope this helps.


----------



## topolo (Aug 20, 2005)

Dale drinks homo milk all the time.....but not from a carton.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 20, 2005)

I wouldn't drink whole milk. yes you may need the calories but the fat from dairy products isn't they type of fat you want, since it's mostly saturated. Drink 1 or 2% and get your fats from flax, nuts, olive oil, fish oil..


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2005)

This is from another site.





> Milk Avoidance
> 
> Milk and bodybuilding go hand and hand, right? Well there's a ton of myths out there that claim milk makes individuals add and store fat. Before I go into detail, I just want to say that whether or not you consume milk is your own personal preference and you should continue avoiding milk if you're lactose intolerant, bloat due to milk consumption, or have some other milk allergy. But if you're a bodybuilder that has none of these characteristics and you avoid milk due to the myths and speculation, listen up! The truth is, milk is great for bodybuilding purposes. Milk contains cogent anti-catabolic properties, insulinogenic properties that are ideal for the post workout period, a quality amino acid profile, and a wide array of vitamins and minerals. It's also a cheap protein source, and even makes your protein shakes taste 10 times better. Milk is so anti-catabolic/anabolic that it has outperformed whey protein in human research thus far! In conclusion, it all comes down to your personal preferences. If you bloat when drinking milk or have a milk allergy, then by all means, avoid it. But if you're simply avoiding this anti-catabolic substance because of the misinformed media and foolish speculation, then you make want to think twice about milk.


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 21, 2005)

Giovanni said:
			
		

> homo milk is the red cap or whole milk and i think that 2 % would be suffice because its pretty close to whole except without all the fat. in fact i think when they take more fat out they add more protein in... thats at least how it is in cottage cheese



... or carbs.


----------



## RonZ (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks guys for the info


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2005)

stay away from anything homo


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

I drink 1% organic milk.


----------

